# Oceanside is open.



## full90 (Nov 15, 2020)

Without soccer I’m on yard duty and Saturday morning went to evergreen in Oceanside for DG and pavers. And it’s hot again so fml for yard work. 
anyways saw a line of cars turning into so cal soccer complex. So I’m nosy and follow them in, yard work be damned.

it was packed! About 10 fields of games (estimate. Hard to tell). Hundreds of cars. And this was at 10ish. Idk if that’s all day but if your team isn’t playing or is driving out of state get some games locally.

if someone wants to check today and report back go for it. Wondering if Oceanside is doing this every weekend? I’ve heard it was happening but that was third and fourth hand rumors. Clearly for it to be this big, this many teams etc it must be somewhat allowed?


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 15, 2020)

There are at least 2 other large facilities in SoCal that have a number of games being played every weekend.   I noticed parents weren't near the kids,  and were back off the field by about 10 feet, plus had spacing between each other.


----------



## Mosafie (Nov 15, 2020)

Same with Galloway Downs in Temecula.


----------



## Kante (Nov 15, 2020)

full90 said:


> Without soccer I’m on yard duty and Saturday morning went to evergreen in Oceanside for DG and pavers. And it’s hot again so fml for yard work.
> anyways saw a line of cars turning into so cal soccer complex. So I’m nosy and follow them in, yard work be damned.
> 
> it was packed! About 10 fields of games (estimate. Hard to tell). Hundreds of cars. And this was at 10ish. Idk if that’s all day but if your team isn’t playing or is driving out of state get some games locally.
> ...


two cents is that, in the absence of common sense guidance/prioritization from the state, folks are deciding to follow calsouth guidance. 

Which is what happens when moral authority is squandered (ex. see Newsom administration)


----------



## Patandpats (Nov 16, 2020)

Surf has been playing at Oceanside almost every weekend. I go back and forth between thinking I'm glad they are playing and that CalSouth and/or Presidio should kick them out of their leagues.  Meanwhile other clubs are doing things the "right way" and driving to Yuma in order to play other San Diego clubs.


----------



## surfertwins (Nov 16, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> Surf has been playing at Oceanside almost every weekend. I go back and forth between thinking I'm glad they are playing and that CalSouth and/or Presidio should kick them out of their leagues.  Meanwhile other clubs are doing things the "right way" and driving to Yuma in order to play other San Diego clubs.


Driving to Yuma is the "right way"?   The Positive Test Rate(PTR) for San Diego county is around 4%, Yuma county PTR is 16+%.  Our state and locale officials need to get there heads out of there ASS and put in place common sense rules and guidance to have all these sporting activities that are fleeing to other states done safely in this state!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 16, 2020)

surfertwins said:


> ...Our state and locale officials need to get there heads out of there ASS and put in place common sense rules and guidance to have all these sporting activities that are fleeing to other states done safely in this state!


I believe the OP was being sarcastic and this was their true point....if not, let’s interpret it as such regardless.


----------



## TheVirginian (Nov 16, 2020)

The soccer facility we had had games at was shut down this weekend, so looks like these things are only until our betters get organized and shut them down.


----------



## Frank (Nov 16, 2020)

There is a faciity in Coachella (Palm Springs area) that is Indian ground and not subject to the CA BS that is having games and I believe a tournament in December.


----------



## Patandpats (Nov 16, 2020)

surfertwins said:


> Driving to Yuma is the "right way"?   The Positive Test Rate(PTR) for San Diego county is around 4%, Yuma county PTR is 16+%.  Our state and locale officials need to get there heads out of there ASS and put in place common sense rules and guidance to have all these sporting activities that are fleeing to other states done safely in this state!


Hence the quotes on "right way."  It's dumb to drive 2.5 hours, stay in a hotel, etc when you can just drive to a park locally and play.  

At the same time, I don't think Surf, Strikers and others are doing things right and quite honestly risk ruining it for the rest of us.

I really wish they'd say you can play, no tournaments, no out of state travel or games against out of state teams. Mandate only two family members per player in attendance, masks all the time, games spread out so the next game isn't crowding the field area while you are still playing. I think almost all of us would be ok with that and the risk would be minimal.  Surf Cup, Nomads, Yuma etc in AZ is dangerous for those of us staying in CA for when those families come back.


----------



## Gkdad1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Governor said today he has approved and signed off on youth sports guidelines but are not going to release them because of climbing COVID cases


----------



## Dof3 (Nov 16, 2020)

Gkdad1 said:


> Governor said today he has approved and signed off on youth sports guidelines but are not going to release them because of climbing COVID cases


Unpublished guidelines are just about as loud the proverbial tree falling in a forest.  How about a here are the guidelines, which are in effect only if the county at issue is in **** color tier.  Give people some idea of what expectations should be.  That would have been nice.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Nov 16, 2020)

I agree that it would be nice to have updated guidelines but for now guidelines *do exist*.  The guidelines are in effect until new guidelines are published so as of today and going back to 8/3 the guidelines have existed. 

Until they publish the guidance people will keep saying that no guidance has been published  There is guidance dated 8/3 that says players can't engage in scrimmages or games.  It my be an interim guidance but it is a published guidance that says athletes must stay 6 feet apart and in stable cohorts.

8/3 Guidance
Outdoor and indoor sporting events, assemblies, and other activities that require close contact or that would promote congregating are not permitted at this time. For example, tournaments, events, or competitions, regardless of whether teams are from the same school or from different schools, counties, or states are not permitted at this time


Most of the state is now in purple tier again.  Until they publish the guidance people will keep saying there is not guidance.  There is guidance of course dated 8/3 that says players can't engage in scrimmages or games.









						Coronavirus in California: Map shows which counties can, can't reopen under Newsom's new 4-tier system
					

California is moving away from the




					view.ceros.com


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 16, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Unpublished guidelines are just about as loud the proverbial tree falling in a forest.  How about a here are the guidelines, which are in effect only if the county at issue is in **** color tier.  Give people some idea of what expectations should be.  That would have been nice.


They will change like the goal posts being moved what he signed off on is the classification (low, medium, high) of the different sports + tiers (1-4)

CIF football in Socal for Dec is now all but dead and the season likely lost since its high risk and all the countries are purple now anyway.

Tennis, golf, swimming, x-county are low risk and might be the first to be allowed once a country is allowed or in the less restrictive tier (red) #2 

Soccer like baseball and basketball is moderate and I'm guessing will be allowed when a country is in the orange #3 (moderate) tier.

Purple (#1) widespread nothing like schools


----------



## ITFC Blues (Nov 16, 2020)

We found out today Middle and High Schoolers will only return to school once our county is in the Orange Tier.  They will be the last to return to campus.   Our county still hasn't made it out of purple and with the increases will likely be stuck in purple for considerably longer.  I think at best they might be in school in April.  Football is supposed to start Dec 7th, but that looks highly unlikely.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 16, 2020)

Time to teach our kids to learn how to play golf or tennis!


----------



## Footy30 (Nov 16, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Time to teach our kids to learn how to play golf or tennis!


Skateboarding, Surfing....


----------



## Speed (Nov 16, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> We found out today Middle and High Schoolers will only return to school once our county is in the Orange Tier.  They will be the last to return to campus.   Our county still hasn't made it out of purple and with the increases will likely be stuck in purple for considerably longer.  I think at best they might be in school in April.  Football is supposed to start Dec 7th, but that looks highly unlikely.


I am sorry to hear that what county?


----------



## KR16 (Nov 16, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> Hence the quotes on "right way."  It's dumb to drive 2.5 hours, stay in a hotel, etc when you can just drive to a park locally and play.
> 
> At the same time, I don't think Surf, Strikers and others are doing things right and quite honestly risk ruining it for the rest of us.
> 
> I really wish they'd say you can play, no tournaments, no out of state travel or games against out of state teams. Mandate only two family members per player in attendance, masks all the time, games spread out so the next game isn't crowding the field area while you are still playing. I think almost all of us would be ok with that and the risk would be minimal.  Surf Cup, Nomads, Yuma etc in AZ is dangerous for those of us staying in CA for when those families come back.


Whoa! Whoa!  Don’t drag Strikers into this!  They are one of the few clubs following the rules.  Definitely do a fact check prior to naming teams.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 16, 2020)

KR16 said:


> Whoa! Whoa!  Don’t drag Strikers into this!  They are one of the few clubs following the rules.  Definitely do a fact check prior to naming teams.


I don’t think you can classify a scrimmage in Oside as breaking the rules.


----------



## KR16 (Nov 16, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I don’t think you can classify a scrimmage in Oside as breaking the rules.


WHAT!??


----------



## Spfister (Nov 16, 2020)

Frank said:


> There is a faciity in Coachella (Palm Springs area) that is Indian ground and not subject to the CA BS that is having games and I believe a tournament in December.


What is the name of the tournament?


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Nov 17, 2020)

Spfister said:


> What is the name of the tournament?


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 17, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> They will change like the goal posts being moved what he signed off on is the classification (low, medium, high) of the different sports + tiers (1-4)
> 
> CIF football in Socal for Dec is now all but dead and the season likely lost since its high risk and all the countries are purple now anyway.
> 
> ...


It's all about football in HS, so if football is not happening - nothing is happening


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 17, 2020)

KR16 said:


> Whoa! Whoa!  Don’t drag Strikers into this!  They are one of the few clubs following the rules.  Definitely do a fact check prior to naming teams.


Strikers just like everyone else doing it right as a club while their coaches setting up scrimmages in local parks....but it's on them of course. As an organization, Strikers has no control of what their coaches doing with their teams. Heard same from Blues btw......


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 17, 2020)

KR16 said:


> WHAT!??


At least the ‘04 ECNL team has scrimmages Surf ECNL in preparation for the Phoenix Showcase.  They aren’t the only Club to have made the trip to SD to scrimmage Surf.  Good in anyone for finding ways to play.  I hope that the uLittles tournaments being held in OC don’t get shut down.


----------



## crush (Nov 17, 2020)

To all you Snitches & Bitches.  Instead of outing little girls playing a little soccer, use your energy going after your pals in Sacramento.  My God, this is bull dung folks.  Please, stop snitching you losers.  Get a life and go after the real leaders of all this hell on us.  Division, snitches everywhere, losers, control freaks and HYPOCRITES!!!!

*California authorities insist people stay home -- meanwhile they're escaping to lavish getaway in Hawaii*

California lawmakers are reportedly descending on a week-long policy conference in Hawaii as the Golden State urges its citizens to refrain from travel and indoor gatherings.
According to the San Francisco Chronicle, the *Independent Voter Project (IVP*), which is hosting the conference, declined to name the fewer than 20 lawmakers, who collectively came from California, Texas, and Washington.

The conference is taking place at the Fairmont Kea Lani in Maui, where rooms reportedly run $*600 and over per night*, with policy discussions and "schmoozing" with corporate sponsors, the Chronicle said Monday. Its website says the event is four days long and the purpose *"is to provide a setting, away from the Capitol, for elected officials and a diverse group of industry experts to consider policy matters in a nonpartisan manner."*

We can;t leave, our kids can;t play and go to school and these lucky ones from California get to stay in $600 a night BS!!!! I know people who could use $600 to buy some food. Actually, you could help two families with food but no, selfish ones need a nice get away to to get away from hell. These are the biggest losers and hypocrites around. Wake up fools. I know you're afraid and dont want to lose what you worked hard for, but you will lose it all with this mess. Some of you are big wimps!!! Big _________________________________some of you are.


----------



## crush (Nov 17, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> Hence the quotes on "right way."  It's dumb to drive 2.5 hours, stay in a hotel, etc when you can just drive to a park locally and play.
> 
> At the same time, I don't think Surf, Strikers and others are doing things right and quite honestly risk ruining it for the rest of us.
> 
> I really wish they'd say you can play, no tournaments, no out of state travel or games against out of state teams. Mandate only two family members per player in attendance, masks all the time, games spread out so the next game isn't crowding the field area while you are still playing. I think almost all of us would be ok with that and the risk would be minimal.  Surf Cup, Nomads, Yuma etc in AZ is dangerous for those of us staying in CA for when those families come back.


How many Pats players did you lose after GDA blew up?  Seriously, how many?


----------



## Patandpats (Nov 17, 2020)

crush said:


> How many Pats players did you lose after GDA blew up?  Seriously, how many?


1. I didn't lose any Pats players because my kid isn't at Pats.
2. My kid isn't a DD.
3. You are on here at all hours. I seriously want to know if you have a job.  Does your wife (?) talk to you?  It's amazing how often you are on here posting.
4. Snitches??? LOL.


----------



## Patandpats (Nov 17, 2020)

KR16 said:


> Whoa! Whoa!  Don’t drag Strikers into this!  They are one of the few clubs following the rules.  Definitely do a fact check prior to naming teams.


Strikers teams were playing Surf teams this weekend according to my friend whose kid is on Surf.


----------



## The HB Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

the first rule of scrimmages.  you don't talk about scrimmages.  those that want to play will find ways to play.  those that dont, wont


----------



## crush (Nov 17, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> Strikers teams were playing Surf teams this weekend *according to my friend *whose kid is on Surf.


And?


----------



## crush (Nov 17, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> the first rule of scrimmages.  you don't talk about scrimmages.  those that want to play will find ways to play.  those that dont, wont


Unless you have a friend who told you about something and then you decide to share it.  You have no kids playing but share I will.  Call the cops!!!!


----------



## crush (Nov 17, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> 1. I didn't lose any Pats players because my kid isn't at Pats.
> 2. My kid isn't a DD.
> 3. You are on here at all hours*. I seriously want to know if you have a job.*  Does your wife (?) talk to you?  It's amazing how often you are on here posting.
> 4. Snitches??? LOL.


I used to sell Restaurant Equipment.  That job is toast.  I also used to help Restaurant owners with their marketing.  I can;t get a meeting with any of them in the last 9 months.  I need a job bro.


----------



## Speed (Nov 17, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> Strikers teams were playing Surf teams this weekend according to my friend whose kid is on Surf.


I have kids at strikers -- 2 separate ones--and I can assure you there have been no scrimmages for our teams. Both clubs/coaches are very strict with the protocols. But if there were I would gladly drive them. This is all BS.


----------



## KR16 (Nov 17, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> Strikers teams were playing Surf teams this weekend according to my friend whose kid is on Surf.


I wasn’t aware of that.  From what I know surf was playing SDSC this weekend.  Sourced from surf and SDSC parents I know well.


----------



## crush (Nov 17, 2020)

Speed said:


> I have kids at strikers -- 2 separate ones--and I can assure you there have been no scrimmages for our teams. Both clubs/coaches are very strict with the protocols. But if there were I would gladly drive them. This is all BS.


Some friend Pat and the Pats has.

Friend:  Hey Pat, we just scrimmaged __________________ at ______________________________.  It was great to see the kids play.

Pat:  Oh, how cool is that.  I'm so happy for the little girls to get out and have some exercise. ((Pats true feelings was all jealous.  So Pat does what all jealous people do))

Friend ((Please keep this on the down low, cool Pat?))

Pat: You have my word!!!


----------



## KR16 (Nov 17, 2020)

Speed said:


> I have kids at strikers -- 2 separate ones--and I can assure you there have been no scrimmages for our teams. Both clubs/coaches are very strict with the protocols. But if there were I would gladly drive them. This is all BS.


My thoughts exactly!  Strikers have been super strict about the whole Covid situation.  The ECNL team haven’t even been able too start season like other clubs have.  If coaches are having one off small scrimmages at parks, that’s definitely not a common practice or allowed within club.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 17, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> It's all about football in HS, so if football is not happening - nothing is happening


Well they did close up their office yesterday not sure how they could afford to stay open with no football revenue no advertising revenue I guess that govt loan only last so long? If they got one?

Some sports will play maybe without CIF, will the privates figure something out?


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 17, 2020)

crush said:


> Some friend Pat and the Pats has.
> 
> Friend:  Hey Pat, we just scrimmaged __________________ at ______________________________.  It was great to see the kids play.
> 
> ...


Just about every single club we know has been playing scrimmages at the places that are private or open and the operators know this.   The distant park deals without refs is also going on weekly.

Signaling or pointing out one club or the other is silly.   There are exceptions such as MLS clubs but the rule is just any every club has been scrimmaging in one form or the other locally or in places that don't care about that.  Maybe some teams within a club are not but as a whole it's going down every weekend at multiply complexs now.


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 17, 2020)

We will call these open soccer fields Area 51.   We had a visit to Area 51 this past Sunday.   There was soccer there.   No large crowds, just kids playing ball.   I sat about 10 feet away from the nearest person, took off my mask.  Enjoyed 80 degree weather.   Towards the end of the game I was watching, which ended 0-0 but was glorious to watch (maybe my daughter was playing keeper, can't remember) a group of parents for the next game show up and sit right next to me?   Really?   Mask back on,  end up moving to get socially distanced.   Still a great morning.   Who knows, might do it again this weekend.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 17, 2020)

KR16 said:


> My thoughts exactly!  Strikers have been super strict about the whole Covid situation.  The ECNL team haven’t even been able too start season like other clubs have.  If coaches are having one off small scrimmages at parks, that’s definitely not a common practice or allowed within club.


You once said, check your facts before posting.  There were scrimmages and even games last weekend in AZ for the ECNL teams. It’s fairly common knowledge.  As I’ve said before, if they can make it work (which they have without really breaking any rule) then good on them!  Maybe not all of their ECNL teams did this, but all had groups played in the Showcase and would have been foolish not to scrimmage leading up to it.


----------



## crush (Nov 17, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> You once said, check your facts before posting.  There were scrimmages and even games last weekend in AZ for the ECNL teams. It’s fairly common knowledge.  As I’ve said before, if they can make it work (which they have without really breaking any rule) then good on them!  Maybe not all of their ECNL teams did this, but all had groups played in the Showcase and would have been foolish not to scrimmage leading up to it.


Excellent take Kicker.  I will say the max speed needed to play at a high level to show coach that you can ball all game is not there for most kids who live in Cali.  If you got access to fields, God bless you.  Plus, folks are sharing now and that is a plus.  No charge to park and that is beautiful.  Just let the little goats play soccer while all the sheeple stay home.  It's a choice a family has to make.  My dd has started 3 on three triangle soccer training with 6 super studits players who all want to play at the next level. We will be looking to play in 3 v 3 triangle games.  My dd played the 11 for sixteen months towards the Natty run in 2016-2017. She told me being almost 17 now and not playing 99% of the time the last 9 months ((6x6 is a waste of time if you want to ball and play at the next level.  If your just looking to get into school, 6x6 social stay away from me soccer is just find and dandy.  Flag futbol).  She now sees she needs to start her weight training, nutritional commitment, privates with super socal soccer guru and, just do it.  Time to put up or shut up.  USL is on.  PM me Luis


----------



## Gkdad1 (Nov 17, 2020)

It wasn’t scrimmages it was a protest where the kids played soccer...check the releases


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 17, 2020)

I will say I know some NorCal teams have gone to Reno and Salt Lake to play games. 6 ECNL clubs went to AZ last weekend to get games. Our Club hadn't scrimmaged outside of the club until competing in AZ. I don't know what all the NorCal ECNL clubs have been doing, but I do know that 1 other hadn't scrimmaged before going to AZ. We are now not practicing this week and the girls need to get tested before practicing next week. Some of the girls are planning to go to the South Carolina showcase, some are not. I didn't attend the showcase but my wife and kid were somewhat impressed with how things were handled.


----------



## surfertwins (Nov 17, 2020)

Strikers girls ECNL and ECNLR teams have both visited Oceanside in the past few weeks, along with another half dozen or more clubs.


----------



## crush (Nov 17, 2020)

surfertwins said:


> Strikers girls ECNL and ECNLR teams have both visited Oceanside in the past few weeks, along with another half dozen or more clubs.


I heard they were having a protest down in Del Mar a few weeks.  Or was it in Encinitas?  "Poway, where is Poway."  "La Mesa" I hear area 51 is having a huge protest this weekend.  I might go down and check it all out.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Nov 17, 2020)

I would say that there is no replacement for games -- you can do all the training you want and be skilled, but until the bodies start flying it is difficult. Coaches want game tape, which is why getting the showcases to run is great, but people do need to take care away from the fields and wear the masks and stay as socially distanced as possible that means everyone. Buy local, doesn't mean you have to say there. Let the outdoor activities open up and go from there. Kids need the activities, but the adults need to be smart and respectful and set the right examples.


----------



## The HB Dad (Nov 18, 2020)

"Differential risk assessment is part of being a rational human being. Blanket bans without regard to age/health striation are irrational"


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Strikers just like everyone else doing it right as a club while their coaches setting up scrimmages in local parks....but it's on them of course. As an organization, Strikers has no control of what their coaches doing with their teams. Heard same from Blues btw......


Strikers doesnt have any facilities that are open for scrimmages.  Strikers team's cant even sign up for that Natives tournament in December.  Believe me, I tried.  LOL.


----------



## Frank (Nov 18, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Strikers doesnt have any facilities that are open for scrimmages.  Strikers team's cant even sign up for that Natives tournament in December.  Believe me, I tried.  LOL.


Why cant they sign up?


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 18, 2020)

Frank said:


> Why cant they sign up?


Full for most age groups.

Funny thing about the whole deal is adults are ok to play scrimmages and games and have been doing so since July.

Join a adult team and all of sudden certain restrictions are not relevant. My son has been seriously considering play as a amateur in the adult league(s) so he can actually play regularly.   Will go that way in 2021 unless there is is a turnaroud and youth are back to playing locally


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 18, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Full for most age groups.
> 
> Funny thing about the whole deal is adults are ok to play scrimmages and games and have been doing so since July.
> 
> Join a adult team and all of sudden certain restrictions are not relevant. My son has been seriously considering play as a amateur in the adult league(s) so he can actually play regularly.   Will go that way in 2021 unless there is is a turnaroud and youth are back to playing locally


Technically nobody allowed to play, not adults not kids, but some doing it anyway and some don't. I always said it's just the matter of time before everyone is doing it. Adults and college kids have been training and playing not since July but since April. You can't stop the game - it will go on no matter what.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 18, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Technically nobody allowed to play, not adults not kids, but some doing it anyway and some don't. I always said it's just the matter of time before everyone is doing it. Adults and college kids have been training and playing not since July but since April. You can't stop the game - it will go on no matter what.


Youth guidance doesn't apply when your 18+ or playing semi or pros. 16yr's old practice, scrimmage and play in the MLS, USL, UPSL, NISA since July locally.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 19, 2020)

Frank said:


> Why cant they sign up?


It's not a Calsouth sanctioned tournament and Coaches are not covered by insurance.  
  Honestly this covid is hitting everywhere so hard that it might be a good idea to take a month off club soccer.   I see the covid announcements at my kid’s school and we are now seeing daily covid cases.   Time to play more golf and mountain biking!


----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Full for most age groups.
> 
> Funny thing about the whole deal is adults are ok to play scrimmages and games and have been doing so since July.
> 
> Join a adult team and all of sudden certain restrictions are not relevant. My son has been seriously considering play as a amateur in the adult league(s) so he can actually play regularly.   Will go that way in 2021 unless there is is a turnaroud and youth are back to playing locally


My dd is playing in adult Mexican League to stay sharp this dark winter.


----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> It's not a Calsouth sanctioned tournament and Coaches are not covered by insurance.
> Honestly this covid is hitting everywhere so hard that it might be a good idea to take a month off club soccer.   I see the covid announcements at my kid’s school and we are now seeing daily covid cases.   Time to play more golf and mountain biking!


We have been off for 8 month dude.  How about just go play without the coaches?  Ding ding ding!!!!!


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 19, 2020)

crush said:


> We have been off for 8 month dude.  How about just go play without the coaches?  Ding ding ding!!!!!


nothing is stopping you organizing Women's Goats team


----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> nothing is stopping you organizing Women's Goats team


USL bro.  Take 8 local kids from two cities and start training.  6 x 6 half court ball.  This is already happening.  I'm head recruiter so anyone who wants their goat to stay in shape, PM me.  No uniforms to buy, no backpacks, no nike, no parking fees, no team fees and no nothing.  If your dd wants to play, PM me and I will keep you updated and in our data base of goats.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 19, 2020)

crush said:


> USL bro.  Take 8 local kids from two cities and start training.  6 x 6 half court ball.  This is already happening.  I'm head recruiter so anyone who wants their goat to stay in shape, PM me.  No uniforms to buy, no backpacks, no nike, no parking fees, no team fees and no nothing.  If your dd wants to play, PM me and I will keep you updated and in our data base of goats.


Might want to create a thread to tell people what ages, what genders, a link to check it out, and so on.

People hear USL and they only think men's semipro 11v11.


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 19, 2020)

crush said:


> I heard they were having a protest down in Del Mar a few weeks.  Or was it in Encinitas?  "Poway, where is Poway."  "La Mesa" I hear area 51 is having a huge protest this weekend.  I might go down and check it all out.


Your sounding like Smacksaw Lee Hamilton


----------



## crush (Nov 19, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Your sounding like Smacksaw Lee Hamilton


Let me hear you from Poway....someone from freaking Poway call me please.  La mesa???  Del Mar to Oceanside all the way to El Cajon.  He siad, "Show me your lighting bolt?  He hated Rome.  Rome was his up date boy back in the day.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 20, 2020)

surfertwins said:


> Strikers girls ECNL and ECNLR teams have both visited Oceanside in the past few weeks, along with another half dozen or more clubs.


Past few months risks have been negligible and state was doing pretty well, so I don't have a problem with scrimmages in past.  However, can we all agree that any teams/clubs scrimmaging in Cali now with a clear and dramatic case count going up (I can't believe some of the long lines at testing facilities) are completely selfish and doing it without the best interests of their youth or our collective good in mind?

Keep practicing, just end the scrimmages people.  Maybe only for the next two months?  Your Messi's will not regress into MLS players.  Make the right decision if your club refuses to do so.  Have courage and show your kids what it means to value more than recreational sports.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 20, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Past few months risks have been negligible and state was doing pretty well, so I don't have a problem with scrimmages in past.  However, can we all agree that any teams/clubs scrimmaging in Cali now with a clear and dramatic case count going up (I can't believe some of the long lines at testing facilities) are completely selfish and doing it without the best interests of their youth or our collective good in mind?
> 
> Keep practicing, just end the scrimmages people.  Maybe only for the next two months?  Your Messi's will not regress into MLS players.  Make the right decision if your club refuses to do so.  Have courage and show your kids what it means to value more than recreational sports.


OK, please explain the spikes in the county of Los Angeles. Since no scrimmages or games have been allowed to be played. Youth sports is not the spreader events.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 20, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> OK, please explain the spikes in the county of Los Angeles. Since no scrimmages or games have been allowed to be played. Youth sports is not the spreader events.


I agree. It’s not the kids playing that’s spreading it. It’s really family gatherings, restaurants, gyms, and I still think it’s all those people crammed at a Home Depot, Costco, and other retailers that are packed on the weekends.


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 20, 2020)

I thought there was suppose to be no more COVID talk in the soccer forums?  I for one am happy to adhere to the rules, but they should apply equally to everyone.....


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 20, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I thought there was suppose to be no more COVID talk in the soccer forums?  I for one am happy to adhere to the rules, but they should apply equally to everyone.....


Wait. No covid talk and no politics??    That’s going to make this a boring site.  Lmao.     I’m good with just soccer talk.


----------



## Wasabi (Nov 20, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Past few months risks have been negligible and state was doing pretty well, so I don't have a problem with scrimmages in past.  However, can we all agree that any teams/clubs scrimmaging in Cali now with a clear and dramatic case count going up (I can't believe some of the long lines at testing facilities) are completely selfish and doing it without the best interests of their youth or our collective good in mind?
> 
> Keep practicing, just end the scrimmages people.  Maybe only for the next two months?  Your Messi's will not regress into MLS players.  Make the right decision if your club refuses to do so.  Have courage and show your kids what it means to value more than recreational sports.


----------



## Wasabi (Nov 20, 2020)

No we cannot agree. We have not had contact sports in california in over 6 months and it still spreads. Children’s sports are not the reason COVID spreads. Open youth sports back up now. We are going to be paying for all these side issues (lack of educating, lack of sports, isolation long after this virus is gone. Stop punishing kids and for Fu** sake let them play!!


----------



## dad4 (Nov 20, 2020)

Take it to off topic, please.

It starts reasonable, but the discussion grows and  it will suck all the air from the room soon enough.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 20, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Past few months risks have been negligible and state was doing pretty well, so I don't have a problem with scrimmages in past.  However, can we all agree that any teams/clubs scrimmaging in Cali now with a clear and dramatic case count going up (I can't believe some of the long lines at testing facilities) are completely selfish and doing it without the best interests of their youth or our collective good in mind?
> 
> Keep practicing, just end the scrimmages people.  Maybe only for the next two months?  Your Messi's will not regress into MLS players.  Make the right decision if your club refuses to do so.  Have courage and show your kids what it means to value more than recreational sports.


Pay attention. We are done. If you have an issue with me responding, tell D.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 20, 2020)

Wasabi said:


> No we cannot agree. We have not had contact sports in california in over 6 months and it still spreads. Children’s sports are not the reason COVID spreads. Open youth sports back up now. We are going to be paying for all these side issues (lack of educating, lack of sports, isolation long after this virus is gone. Stop punishing kids and for Fu** sake let them play!!


Take this somewhere else.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 20, 2020)

Wasabi said:


> No we cannot agree. We have not had contact sports in california in over 6 months and it still spreads. Children’s sports are not the reason COVID spreads. Open youth sports back up now. We are going to be paying for all these side issues (lack of educating, lack of sports, isolation long after this virus is gone. Stop punishing kids and for Fu** sake let them play!!


Stop it. Go there. And kept it there


----------



## N00B (Nov 21, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> I thought there was suppose to be no more COVID talk in the soccer forums?  I for one am happy to adhere to the rules, but they should apply equally to everyone.....


I don’t recall the no Covid talk mandate from Dominic’s post (forgive mr if I’m wrong, it’s lateI, I believe it was no politics and as the threads in that forum were political they were removed.


----------



## N00B (Nov 21, 2020)

N00B said:


> I don’t recall the no Covid talk mandate from Dominic’s post (forgive mr if I’m wrong, it’s lateI, I believe it was no politics and as the threads in that forum were political they were removed.


Lol, as a result of removing that forum I’m back to bronze ranking.


----------



## N00B (Nov 21, 2020)

N00B said:


> I don’t recall the no Covid talk mandate from Dominic’s post (forgive mr if I’m wrong, it’s lateI, I believe it was no politics and as the threads in that forum were political they were removed.


I’ll correct myself. Re-read and Dominic clarified that Covid should be moved to off-topic as isseemingly always devolves into politics.

I’d venture to guess that discussion would be tolerated if we could self moderate and not engage in the manner that was previously exhibited.

I appreciated the information shared and analysis provided, personal attacks and politics aside. Could a separate COVID-19 forum be exempt from the no-covid discussion requirement, but not relegated to off-topic?


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 21, 2020)

N00B said:


> I’ll correct myself. Re-read and Dominic clarified that Covid should be moved to off-topic as isseemingly always devolves into politics.
> 
> I’d venture to guess that discussion would be tolerated if we could self moderate and not engage in the manner that was previously exhibited.
> 
> I appreciated the information shared and analysis provided, personal attacks and politics aside. Could a separate COVID-19 forum be exempt from the no-covid discussion requirement, but not relegated to off-topic?


There was a covid forum to discuss soccer + covid. He deleted it.


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> There was a covid forum to discuss soccer + covid. He deleted it.


That freed up a lot of disk space (to put it in computer sciencey terms).


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

espola said:


> That freed up a lot of disk space (to put it in computer sciencey terms).


Have do you open up your home to your neighbors from El Cajon Espola?  I will be looking for you to share pictures of all the homeless your helping.  I want you to share one of your rooms with a complete stranger from the poorest area in SD.  If you can share your "helping other stories" and "I truly love all my neighbors, regardless of skin color" then I will give you mad respect.  In fact, that goes for all of you.  My 8 figure pal just gave me his beach pad for free.  You see how this works?  He was born into millions.  He has known me since we were 5.  We dont see eye to eye on many things, but I'm hitting him hard on his rich life he was born into.  He has no clue on -$100 in da bank.  He has only seen over $10,000,000+ his whole life.  Now he's learning how to share and I'm so proud of him.  My pal Bruno knows a dad who lost everything in south central.  He is staying tonight, for free.  That right there is practicing what you preach.  Love all your neighbors.  Were a team Espola.  Time to practice what you preach bro.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 8, 2020)

Is SoCal complex in Oceanside a privately owned property?  How are clubs getting weekend permits there?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 21, 2020)

Beautiful Saturday in O-side.  Beautiful soccer?  Not so much.  Thank you Surf Cup Sports and all the clubs that participated despite all the case hype.  You don't need one size fits all lockdowns to run a non-super spreader event.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 21, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Is SoCal complex in Oceanside a privately owned property?  How are clubs getting weekend permits there?


No.  Last I checked, private company runs the property for the City of Oceanside.  That private company 25% owned by Surf founder.  Surf Cup Sports, not Club, leases the Oceanside property.  Clubs don't need "permits".  Probably just an invite from Surf the Club via Surf Cup Sports.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 21, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Beautiful Saturday in O-side.  Beautiful soccer?  Not so much.  Thank you Surf Cup Sports and all the clubs that participated despite all the case hype.  You don't need one size fits all lockdowns to run a non-super spreader event.


Might want to mention what they do so other places can copy their precautions.


----------



## crush (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Might want to mention what they do so other places can copy their precautions.


They Listen to the Science.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 21, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They Listen to the Science.


Pfffff.

I have heard so many people on this site claim to speak for science, and exactly one who has any clue how to do it.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 21, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They Listen to the Science.


The denialism here is off the charts. The entire state of CA is closing down because transmissions and covid deaths are skyrocketing due to their denialism. Even the city of Phoenix has said no go to a soccer tournament, and that is saying something.  All of this is being driven by real science about how covid is spread and based on the recommendations of epidemiologists, hospitals and ICU doctors, yet we’ve still got idiots claiming we should have big soccer tournaments in Oceanside. They claim these decisions are political, although denying people their livelihoods serves no positive political purpose and, in fact, is resulting in (an albeit ridiculous) recall campaign when there otherwise would be none. They claim that science says kids can’t transmit it, but are so stupid they can’t comprehend that these kids don’t magically appear at the field at the whistle and then teleport back to their houses right after, and that there are virtually always more dumbs**t parents at games than players. They can’t comprehend that there is a low risk of transmission for virtually any individual interaction, but that when you add up a lot of people having a lot of individual “low risk” interactions, the overall risk of spread is high. They simply cannot comprehend that the reason for restricting soccer tournaments and other things is to reduce the number of any interactions which, in turn, reduces spread. They also can’t see past themselves as to what is important to society and require exceptions to be made, and that kiddie sports is not one of them. 

The complete lack of brainpower is astounding. The Internet has truly enabled the idiocracy. When once dumb people understood they were dumb and therefore avoided saying stupid things other than with a handful of fellow idiots at church and klan meetings, now they can say even stupider things and find validation regardless of how irrational the thoughts coming out of their pea-sized brains. A pizza parlor with a tunnel to the white house to trafficking children?  Makes a lot of sense and Qanon says it’s true! ICUs are typically this full the same time of year?  Look there are 10 anonymous people in Parler saying it so it must be true also.


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The denialism here is off the charts. The entire state of CA is closing down because transmissions and covid deaths are skyrocketing due to their denialism. Even the city of Phoenix has said no go to a soccer tournament, and that is saying something.  All of this is being driven by real science about how covid is spread and based on the recommendations of epidemiologists, hospitals and ICU doctors, yet we’ve still got idiots claiming we should have big soccer tournaments in Oceanside. They claim these decisions are political, although denying people their livelihoods serves no positive political purpose and, in fact, is resulting in (an albeit ridiculous) recall campaign when there otherwise would be none. They claim that science says kids can’t transmit it, but are so stupid they can’t comprehend that these kids don’t magically appear at the field at the whistle and then teleport back to their houses right after, and that there are virtually always more dumbs**t parents at games than players. They can’t comprehend that there is a low risk of transmission for virtually any individual interaction, but that when you add up a lot of people having a lot of individual “low risk” interactions, the overall risk of spread is high. They simply cannot comprehend that the reason for restricting soccer tournaments and other things is to reduce the number of any interactions which, in turn, reduces spread. They also can’t see past themselves as to what is important to society and require exceptions to be made, and that kiddie sports is not one of them.
> 
> The complete lack of brainpower is astounding. The Internet has truly enabled the idiocracy. When once dumb people understood they were dumb and therefore avoided saying stupid things other than with a handful of fellow idiots at church and klan meetings, now they can say even stupider things and find validation regardless of how irrational the thoughts coming out of their pea-sized brains. A pizza parlor with a tunnel to the white house to trafficking children?  Makes a lot of sense and Qanon says it’s true! ICUs are typically this full the same time of year?  Look there are 10 anonymous people in Parler saying it so it must be true also.


The recall effort is largely due to Newsom’s hypocrisy of dining indoors, with multiple households, and without a mask in the middle of the worst pandemic in 100 years. Get your facts straight dumb shit.


----------



## Willie (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The denialism here is off the charts. The entire state of CA is closing down because transmissions and covid deaths are skyrocketing due to their denialism. Even the city of Phoenix has said no go to a soccer tournament, and that is saying something.  All of this is being driven by real science about how covid is spread and based on the recommendations of epidemiologists, hospitals and ICU doctors, yet we’ve still got idiots claiming we should have big soccer tournaments in Oceanside. They claim these decisions are political, although denying people their livelihoods serves no positive political purpose and, in fact, is resulting in (an albeit ridiculous) recall campaign when there otherwise would be none. They claim that science says kids can’t transmit it, but are so stupid they can’t comprehend that these kids don’t magically appear at the field at the whistle and then teleport back to their houses right after, and that there are virtually always more dumbs**t parents at games than players. They can’t comprehend that there is a low risk of transmission for virtually any individual interaction, but that when you add up a lot of people having a lot of individual “low risk” interactions, the overall risk of spread is high. They simply cannot comprehend that the reason for restricting soccer tournaments and other things is to reduce the number of any interactions which, in turn, reduces spread. They also can’t see past themselves as to what is important to society and require exceptions to be made, and that kiddie sports is not one of them.
> 
> The complete lack of brainpower is astounding. The Internet has truly enabled the idiocracy. When once dumb people understood they were dumb and therefore avoided saying stupid things other than with a handful of fellow idiots at church and klan meetings, now they can say even stupider things and find validation regardless of how irrational the thoughts coming out of their pea-sized brains. A pizza parlor with a tunnel to the white house to trafficking children?  Makes a lot of sense and Qanon says it’s true! ICUs are typically this full the same time of year?  Look there are 10 anonymous people in Parler saying it so it must be true also.


Which current exceptions do you disagree with?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 21, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> The recall effort is largely due to Newsom’s hypocrisy of dining indoors, with multiple households, and without a mask in the middle of the worst pandemic in 100 years. Get your facts straight dumb shit.


Of all the things I said in my post, that’s what you latch onto? Of course it is, since you have nothing to say on the merits. And even then, you are wrong. You whiny sycophants started your snowflaky recall efforts long before his yummy dinner. Regardless, his epic epicurian eating experience doesn’t rationalize having a kiddie soccer tournament with 10s of thousands of people. So whiny.


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Of all the things I said in my post, that’s what you latch onto? Of course it is, since you have nothing to say on the merits. And even then, you are wrong. You whiny sycophants started your snowflaky recall efforts long before his yummy dinner. Regardless, his epic epicurian eating experience doesn’t rationalize having a kiddie soccer tournament with 10s of thousands of people. So whiny.


There’s been more than 1 recall effort. This particular recall effort gained steam after his dinner party.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 21, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> There’s been more than 1 recall effort. This particular recall effort gained steam after his dinner party.


Having dinner sounds like a great reason to recall a governor, since it is a distraction from the real reason, which is that you’re upset he won’t let you and your friends kill as many people as you want so your little princesses can play their kiddie sport.


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Having dinner sounds like a great reason to recall a governor, since it is a distraction from the real reason, which is that you’re upset he won’t let you and your friends kill as many people as you want so your little princesses can play their kiddie sport.


When was the last time I complained about not being able to play? I never complained. As a matter of fact, I told my fellow Patriotic and Freedom Loving Americans to stop complaining. I dare you to find a quote of me complaining. By the way, my invitation to you is still on to come watch our kids play, front row. We can have a beer afterwards.


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Having dinner sounds like a great reason to recall a governor, since it is a distraction from the real reason, which is that you’re upset he won’t let you and your friends kill as many people as you want so your little princesses can play their kiddie sport.


It’s called HYPOCRISY


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Having dinner sounds like a great reason to recall a governor, since it is a distraction from the real reason, which is that you’re upset he won’t let you and your friends kill as many people as you want so your little princesses can play their kiddie sport.


So it's okay that he, his best friend's wife and a dozen lobbyists kill as many people as they want?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 21, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> So it's okay that he, his best friend's wife and a dozen lobbyists kill as many people as they want?


So whiny. He went to dinner once in 10 months, so you should be able to have a kiddie soccer tournament with 10s of thousands of people.  And you’d be perfectly happy if the person you want to replace him goes to as many dinners as he wants. You’re not upset he had dinner. You won’t even argue that it’s unsafe. You can’t even legitimately argue that a kiddie soccer tournament with 10s of thousands of people isn’t a terrible idea. You just want to be able to kill as many people as you want using his dinner as an excuse to do it. That’s some weak bearnaise.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Of all the things I said in my post, that’s what you latch onto? Of course it is, since you have nothing to say on the merits. And even then, you are wrong. You whiny sycophants started your snowflaky recall efforts long before his yummy dinner. Regardless, his epic epicurian eating experience doesn’t rationalize having a kiddie soccer tournament with 10s of thousands of people. So whiny.


Maybe if there was something of merit in your post to note, it would get noted.  I mean, finding merit in your posts is as difficult as finding scientific evidence that Youth Outdoor Sports or Outdoor Dining has contributed in any significance to the spread of C19.  

You never did say how that trip to NYC went.  Did you end up canceling for the greater good?


----------



## Canicas (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL you are something else. Snowflake, kiddie soccer, racist, let me see what other term have you floated into your posts in an effort to ridicule those who use this site to discuss soccer or their desire to see youth sports return.  You so easily write your post from information you read of get from mainstream media in an effort to make you sound credible.  You try to insult parents who want nothing more than to see their kids return to play a sport they so love and at which many play at very high level. The majority of us on this site, whole heartedly support the re-opening of youth sports not just because we want to see our kids play but because it can be done safely and would have such a profound impact on the lives of our youth-many of which will go on to become CEO's, lawyers, doctors and for some professional athletes.  Yet, you sit behind your computer posting information that we all have and will likely continue to hear because you are a follower of the BS politics we all have to live with.  I guess you like pounding your chest after you hit your post reply button when you respond on this kitte soccer site.  And yes, recall of the governor is in order. Newsom and his team have failed and are continuing to fail our youth, schools, businesses and what use to be the best state in the US.


----------



## chiefs (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Having dinner sounds like a great reason to recall a governor, since it is a distraction from the real reason, which is that you’re upset he won’t let you and your friends kill as many people as you want so your little princesses can play their kiddie sport.


Well you can pile on a lot on good ole Gavi;  $700 billion in debt; an energy crisis beyond belief; paying off the Chinese to name a few besides his complete ineptness managing Covid.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So whiny. He went to dinner once in 10 months, so you should be able to have a kiddie soccer tournament with 10s of thousands of people.  And you’d be perfectly happy if the person you want to replace him goes to as many dinners as he wants. You’re not upset he had dinner. You won’t even argue that it’s unsafe. You can’t even legitimately argue that a kiddie soccer tournament with 10s of thousands of people isn’t a terrible idea. You just want to be able to kill as many people as you want using his dinner as an excuse to do it. That’s some weak bearnaise.


No, he got caught once.  And his Aunt got caught once.  I want to replace him because he's a hypocritical piece of human shit that banged his best friend's wife, blamed it on alcohol, pulled the restaurant bullshit with a glass of wine in front of both alcoholics and is just an otherwise shitty human being that thinks his own rules don't apply to him. 

Don't talk to me about being whiny.  You've got more than 100 posts here whining about parents with soccer players.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 21, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Well you can pile on a lot on good ole Gavi;  $700 billion in debt; an energy crisis beyond belief; paying off the Chinese to name a few besides his complete ineptness managing Covid.


I see. So you disagree with @Scott m Shurson’s assessment that the recall is happening because Gavin the Great had an exquisite dinner?

Paying off the Chinese. Good one. Not as funny as claiming that his handling of Covid has been inept given that CA is 40th in mortality rate despite having the highest population densities of any state.  I know you’d rather be able to hit the bars after little Sally’s AYSO game, but whatevs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The denialism here is off the charts. The entire state of CA is closing down because transmissions and covid deaths are skyrocketing due to their denialism. Even the city of Phoenix has said no go to a soccer tournament, and that is saying something.  All of this is being driven by real science about how covid is spread and based on the recommendations of epidemiologists, hospitals and ICU doctors, yet we’ve still got idiots claiming we should have big soccer tournaments in Oceanside. They claim these decisions are political, although denying people their livelihoods serves no positive political purpose and, in fact, is resulting in (an albeit ridiculous) recall campaign when there otherwise would be none. They claim that science says kids can’t transmit it, but are so stupid they can’t comprehend that these kids don’t magically appear at the field at the whistle and then teleport back to their houses right after, and that there are virtually always more dumbs**t parents at games than players. They can’t comprehend that there is a low risk of transmission for virtually any individual interaction, but that when you add up a lot of people having a lot of individual “low risk” interactions, the overall risk of spread is high. They simply cannot comprehend that the reason for restricting soccer tournaments and other things is to reduce the number of any interactions which, in turn, reduces spread. They also can’t see past themselves as to what is important to society and require exceptions to be made, and that kiddie sports is not one of them.
> 
> The complete lack of brainpower is astounding. The Internet has truly enabled the idiocracy. When once dumb people understood they were dumb and therefore avoided saying stupid things other than with a handful of fellow idiots at church and klan meetings, now they can say even stupider things and find validation regardless of how irrational the thoughts coming out of their pea-sized brains. A pizza parlor with a tunnel to the white house to trafficking children?  Makes a lot of sense and Qanon says it’s true! ICUs are typically this full the same time of year?  Look there are 10 anonymous people in Parler saying it so it must be true also.


Nonsense


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Pfffff.
> 
> I have heard so many people on this site claim to speak for science, and exactly one who has any clue how to do it.


Just one?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Having dinner sounds like a great reason to recall a governor, since it is a distraction from the real reason, which is that you’re upset he won’t let you and your friends kill as many people as you want so your little princesses can play their kiddie sport.


Coo coo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So whiny. He went to dinner once in 10 months, so you should be able to have a kiddie soccer tournament with 10s of thousands of people.  And you’d be perfectly happy if the person you want to replace him goes to as many dinners as he wants. You’re not upset he had dinner. You won’t even argue that it’s unsafe. You can’t even legitimately argue that a kiddie soccer tournament with 10s of thousands of people isn’t a terrible idea. You just want to be able to kill as many people as you want using his dinner as an excuse to do it. That’s some weak bearnaise.


Especially if you dip a turd in it.  Bon appetite.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 21, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just one?


Just one who seems to have any clue how to read a scientific paper.  

Plenty who know how to say, "science says I'm right.".


----------



## notintheface (Dec 21, 2020)

And another thread that devolves into mindless bullshit worthy of the dumpster fire of off-topic. Congratulations.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2020)

notintheface said:


> And another thread that devolves into mindless bullshit worthy of the dumpster fire of off-topic. Congratulations.


Which thread has been vaxed against mindless BS?


----------



## soccerfan123 (Dec 22, 2020)

notintheface said:


> And another thread that devolves into mindless bullshit worthy of the dumpster fire of off-topic. Congratulations.


The irony of you complaining about this, and also in doing so adding nothing, is classic 2020

Oceanside fields are great and so long as parents follow mask rules they should be open as should all other outdoor fields


----------



## EOTL (Dec 22, 2020)

soccerfan123 said:


> The irony of you complaining about this, and also in doing so adding nothing, is classic 2020
> 
> Oceanside fields are great and so long as parents follow mask rules they should be open as should all other outdoor fields


No they should not be open, which is why they aren’t.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 22, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No they should not be open, which is why they aren’t.


So much for Science.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 22, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So much for Science.


So much for Qanon.


----------

